# Friday Pictures!



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Sunrise inside the beltway.. One day I'll be able to watch the sunrise over my own piece of paradise! Until then this will have to work!















KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Our new home its getting close to move in time.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Hossenpheffer right off the back deck.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Found this messing around in old boxes


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I chaparoned a field trip for the kiddos on the Texsun II. And some killer brisket i made.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Went out to the garden.....


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Can anyone say BLUE BELL sale!!









Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Signad just erected a new "digital" billboard on Hwy 146 just south of the Fred Hartman bridge and I thought it a great place to purchase some advertising space! This is my new sign...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

spring football scrimmage. Felt good getting back in the stadium!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I put these here last week but was late. Just hatched quail.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Critters at the dock


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Found this messing around in old boxes


Yea Bill...he really screwed up the election that year. 



> Went out to the garden.....


I see the new potatoes...where are the black eyed peas? 

TH


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

trodery said:


> Signad just erected a new "digital" billboard on Hwy 146 just south of the Fred Hartman bridge and I thought it a great place to purchase some advertising space! This is my new sign...


Do you work for Altom? I work right down the street at SPX.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

trodery said:


> Signad just erected a new "digital" billboard on Hwy 146 just south of the Fred Hartman bridge and I thought it a great place to purchase some advertising space! This is my new sign...


Looks great!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Do you work for Altom?


The way he spends money I think he secretly OWNS Altom 

TH


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Yea Bill...he really screwed up the election that year.
> 
> I see the new potatoes...where are the black eyed peas?
> 
> TH


On the way.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Family cruise last weekend...weird to start the day in jackets in mid may....nice though
2. First bean pluckings last night...emily is excited that they match her night gown
3. New toy


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Art Car Parade 2014
A few from the gathering earlier this month :cheers:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

My dog likes to carry a spare set of teeth around. (don't mind the laundry. I got to it after the pics)

She is getting old and grey, so I guess she is prepping for dentures.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

porkchoplc said:


> Do you work for Altom? I work right down the street at SPX.


Yes sir I do.



Trouthunter said:


> The way he spends money I think he secretly OWNS Altom
> 
> TH


I wished I owned the place! I'm just a working stiff (VP) here but I take care of things like I own the place and I have great pride in working for these folks. The owner treats me like family as I do him. If you were ever to meet the owner in Chicago your first impression by just looking at him you would think "Mafia Dude" (as do most people think when they first see him), but he is a genuine gentleman who deeply cares for the people that work for him. LOL... One time he told me "You are family now, you can never quit" and "you have a job here as long as I am alive"... Now what was that first impression I had....hmmmmm! :walkingsm

I only spend crazy money when my boss (the owner) ask me to... like the $300,000 I spent yesterday buying a new motor coach. I guess this place has spoiled me, after looking at the fancy coaches I'm not even impressed anymore, it's just another company vehicle.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Glad you 'fell into it', Terry...You deserve it IMHO...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> . One time he told me "you are family now, you can never quit" and "you have a job here as long as i am alive"...


You definitely have a great job lol...but yea that would bother me...for a minute 

TH


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

trodery said:


> Yes sir I do.
> 
> I wished I owned the place! I'm just a working stiff (VP) here but I take care of things like I own the place and I have great pride in working for these folks. The owner treats me like family as I do him. If you were ever to meet the owner in Chicago your first impression by just looking at him you would think "Mafia Dude" (as do most people think when they first see him), but he is a genuine gentleman who deeply cares for the people that work for him. LOL... One time he told me "You are family now, you can never quit" and "you have a job here as long as I am alive"... Now what was that first impression I had....hmmmmm! :walkingsm
> 
> I only spend crazy money when my boss (the owner) ask me to... like the $300,000 I spent yesterday buying a new motor coach. I guess this place has spoiled me, after looking at the fancy coaches I'm not even impressed anymore, it's just another company vehicle.


Always been impressed with how great the tractors and trailers look coming out of there, super clean. We may be moving soon to a new building that has yet to be built over by the Gringos.

I started here a couple weeks ago and love it. Just hate Fairmont lol.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Happy Memorial Day Weekend !!*

Darn Good week to be my Palate & Stomach.....

Nawlings Oysters Drago Style.

Papillote Pompano with Oyster Shrimp Stuffing sided with fresh La. Oysters topped with a Mornay Smoked Gouda Sauce

Citrus Almond Speckled Trout topped with a Mango Mojo Pesto surrounded by a Corn relish

Shrimp Piquant

Sheepshead Halfshell- Garden Herbs , Butter n Soy Sauce n Wine sided with a Butternut Squash / Sweet pappa topped with a Gremolata ( Parsley Pesto )

Feed the Monster - Baja Feech Tacos

Coq Au Vin ( Cheeken n veggies braised in a wine brandy sauce )

Spicy Melon Salad


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from Sargent last weekend.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*. . . just random Tiki Cook-off*

Love the small cook-off's . . . see yall at Fun Fest next weekend . . . wg


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*New Show Steer*

I know, I know, I'm always posting pictures of cows.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Rode out to the hill country last weekend. Twisted sister was a fun ride.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

This is a snapshot of the private pool and palapa @ the Island beach house we rented for this weekend, 1st class!! Wifey checks in tomorrow @ 8am taking all the kiddos and the boat!! I gotta work tomorrow but will jet out to SPI as soon as I'm out! Hope to have a good fishing trip on Sunday am.

More pics to follow over the weekend!

U folks have a safe and happy Memorial Day Weekend!!:brew2:


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*A few from the very early days of 2-Cool*

Been diggin' out lots and lots of old pics. Mostly old poloroids and 35mm prints. some going back to the early '60s. Lots of old pics from 2-Cool doin's. I have been working for several weeks off and on getting them into a digital format and editing them for posting.

Whether you just got here or were around from the first and in some of these shots it might be fun to take a look back....and remember or get a small idea of what it was like.

To be continued.....


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Some are from Matagorda, Some from Port A, Some from one of the pier gatherings I used to sponsor, Some from Walter Umphrey State Park on Sabine. See if you can tell which is which and name as many of the folks as you can.

To be continued....


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

There are also some from various Texas City Dike gatherings.

To Be continued....


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Me and wife 2014 Avon walk, man it was a loooong two days!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

And finally..... Most of these have not been seen by anyone but me and most have never been posted anywhere. I had a lot of fun going back and reliving all the great times with my 2-Cool family.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

Me winning the Blackjack Tournament on the Carnival Ecstasy on my 5oth Bday
Striped Marlin off CSL
Daughter w/Ariel @ DisneyWorld


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Me winning the Blackjack Tournament on the Carnival Ecstasy on my 5oth Bday


Very cool...good payout?

TH


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Took my wife to our first Dynamo game, a lot of fun. Will definitely go to another









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

landlockid said:


> Me winning the Blackjack Tournament on the Carnival Ecstasy on my 5oth Bday
> Striped Marlin off CSL
> Daughter w/Ariel @ DisneyWorld


 Reminded me of a Carnival cruise I took ~ 7 years ago. I entered the outbound slot tourney, and I won $500! I am not a demonstrative person, so the cruise PR guy was at a loss at my stoicism, so he referred to me as Mr. Emotion on the PA. On the inbound slot tourney I won again! The PR guy announced over the PA, "And the winner of the slot tourney is, again, Mr. Emotion!" My cruise-mates, old friends that knew my personality, loved it.

During the cruise I had a number of folks approach me and declare, Mr. Emotion!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://www.khou.com/video/featured-...Duckling-run-across-Beltway-8--260435481.html

The lady at the Wildlife Center at the end is Faith's boss.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Got the roof and windows installed.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I happen to be leaving Port Arthur last Thursday, it looked like the Port Authority was testing a pumper, I thought it was way 2cool


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

bill said:


> Found this messing around in old boxes


 He was a F****** moron. wrote a computer program and everyone thought he was a genius. He was a moron.


----------

